# Anki - Flashcard Software



## Brother John (Jan 25, 2012)

Anki - friendly, intelligent flashcards

I recently began using this program and I am enjoying it. It is very flexible and already has a ton of flashcard sets built by other users. I have found for Greek a complete set of flashcards, about 5500, that goes along with Mounce and one that works with Metzger. Has/is anyone else on the PB used/using Anki? I am starting to introduce my classmates to it in hopes of us sharing the creating of the flashcard sets together. 



> Anki is a program which makes remembering things easy. Because it is a lot more efficient than traditional study methods, you can either greatly decrease your time spent studying, or greatly increase the amount you learn.
> 
> Anyone who needs to remember things in their daily life can benefit from Anki. Since it is content-agnostic and supports images, audio, videos and scientific markup (via LaTeX), the possibilities are endless. For example:
> 
> ...


----------

